# Route Suggestion?



## copyace (May 31, 2008)

Hi -- I'll be at PCD next Thursday, and am really looking forward not only to the experience itself, but visiting the family members in the area that we never get to see (they don't head to Chicago very often, and until now we've never had a reason to hit the Carolinas.) Anyway, when we leave PCD on Thursday afternoon we'll be heading to Columbia, SC. (Friday we see our Asheville cousins.) Other than taking the interstate, is there any particularly scenic drive to Columbia?
>>Brent


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

Dragon Tail is very popular for the most spirited drivers


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, I do not know of a cool route to Columbia, SC. The best roads will be in the opposite direction (west). If you are going that way....I can help!

donnie


----------



## copyace (May 31, 2008)

Thanks, Donnie (and ase2dais) -- looking forward to meeting you in person next week. I've already downloaded the suggested route from PCD to the Blue Ridge Parkway near Asheville, and I'll drive that Friday morning (we're returning back to the Marriott on Thursday night.) But our Thursday dinner plans after getting the car are in Columbia, and I don't see any interesting way to get there either.
>>Brent


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If you don't want to take the interstate you can go via 176 out of Spartanburg or 25 to 178 to 378 out of Greenville. It will be flat and fairly straight the whole way. The back roads would show you authentic small town South Carolina. Some good sweet tea and bar-b-que. Just don't speed in those small towns, ya-all heeaar. :tsk: Enjoy.


----------

